# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Glue for ABS/PolyPropylene and PVC?

## Watters

I am renovating a leaking shower which had had a floor waste fitted previously but which did not have a puddle flange fitted at all. I am rectifying this situation using the puddle flange kit as part of the shower renovation. The puddle flange supplied by my plumber is made from ABS/PolyPropylene.  The bathroom has a raised subfloor concrete slab with clay pipe for the drain. The clay pipe is partially embedded into the concrete slab. A recess has been made into the top of the slab to accommodate the puddle flange, and a bit of the top of the clay pipe had to be removed as well. The photograph at the following location refers:  imgur: the simple image sharer  The problem I have is that I would like to add a length of PVC pipe to the inside of the puddle flange, the length of which would travel from the puddle flange and then on down into the water trap below. Unfortunately the inner base is the same length (100mm) as the throat of the puddle flange.  I could cut and remove a middle section from the inner base, say 20mm or 30mm, and reuse the removed section to glue together the two halves of the Wondercap base back together again. However, the both the inner base and the puddle flange are made from ABS/Polypropylene. So what adhesive should I use to glue polypropylene to polypropylene in a shower environment?  I would then need to use a different adhesive in order to be able to glue a length of PVC pipe to the bottom portion of the inside of the throat of the polypropylene puddle flange. But what adhesive should I use to do that? Presumably I can't use regular PVC cement for either of the above steps?  I will be applying silicone to the outside edge of the puddle flange and partially underneath it when installed. I will also be using waterproofing membrane in conjunction with reinforcing bandage over the top of the puddle flange. I would like to take the waterproofing down into the top part of the inside of the puddle flange. However, will waterproofing membrane adhere to the polypropylene puddle flange? Should any waterproofing membrane be applied to the slab below where the puddle flange will be fitted before fitting the puddle flange?  Underneath the puddle flange I intend to use Sikaflex 11fc to help prevent the puddle flange from flexing on the uneven recessed concrete. Presumably that is okay or should something other than Sikaflex 11fc be used? 
Regards

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Putting the drain INSIDE the puddle flange is asking for trouble and certainly not in the standards. 
Your Plumber should be able to supply you with an adapter, or be able to make one one up by heating a section of PVC pipe. 
What size is the pipe at the bottom connection point? 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## Watters

The bottom of the puddle flange is diameter 100mm or thereabouts. So a piece of pipe would fit inside the bottom of it.
Unfortunately the clay drain pipe is a tight fit so I doubt if I could fit a piece of pipe to the outside of the puddle flange such that it would be able to fit as a sleeve inside the clay drain. The reason for doing this to make sure that all the water goes straight down into the water trap down below. 
If I just use the puddle flange, bearing in mind, the plumber, when he recessed the concrete he took a bit out of the top of the clay pipe, well, I just don't want any chance of a leak below the floor slab in the vicinity of the clay pipe. The top of the clay pipe is partially embedded in the raised concrete subfloor of the bathroom. 
I suppose I could really gunk out the recess where the puddle flange will sit with lots of Sikaflex 11fc but the manufacturer of the puddle flange states to use a solvent weld of some kind (not sure which to use instead of Sikaflex 11fc).

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> The bottom of the puddle flange is diameter 100mm or thereabouts. So a piece of pipe would fit inside the bottom of it.
> Unfortunately the clay drain pipe is a tight fit so I doubt if I could fit a piece of pipe to the outside of the puddle flange such that it would be able to fit as a sleeve inside the clay drain. The reason for doing this to make sure that all the water goes straight down into the water trap down below. 
> If I just use the puddle flange, bearing in mind, the plumber, when he recessed the concrete he took a bit out of the top of the clay pipe, well, I just don't want any chance of a leak below the floor slab in the vicinity of the clay pipe. The top of the clay pipe is partially embedded in the raised concrete subfloor of the bathroom. 
> I suppose I could really gunk out the recess where the puddle flange will sit with lots of Sikaflex 11fc but the manufacturer of the puddle flange states to use a solvent weld of some kind (not sure which to use instead of Sikaflex 11fc).

  A 100 mm puddle flange is sized to INSIDE a standard 100 PVC pipe.

----------


## Watters

> A 100 mm puddle flange is sized to INSIDE a standard 100 PVC pipe.

  Yes, I can see that is the case. The plumber left me with an adapter which is wider at one end than the other. The wide end does fit over the outside of the puddle flange. However that external width is too wide to travel down the clay pipe. The other end of the adapter will fit inside the bottom of the puddle flange. That's what got me to start thinking about putting a length of PVC pipe from the inside bottom of the puddle flange down to the water trap. 
Maybe I should forget the length of PVC pipe and thoroughly gunk the puddle flange in its new home with Sikaflex 11fc or Selleys Wet Area silicone?

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
I'd like to comment on the original premise before we get too far away. 
Polyprop and ABS are not the same plastic - maybe you meant polyprop OR ABS. The former has no known solvent at room temp and can't be glued effectively, no matter what Selleys says, I've tried it many times. ABS however can be glued with acetone, or a sludge of acetone and dissolved ABS chips. 
I'd be greatly surprised if the puddle flange was not made of PVC anyway since that is what it is meant to be bonded to in the standard case. I would suggest that the flange could indeed be bonded to the outside of the pipe if a decent solvent bond is made. Can anyone clear up this point? 
Cheers

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hi, 
>  I'd be greatly surprised if the puddle flange was not made of PVC anyway since that is what it is meant to be bonded to in the standard case. I would suggest that the flange could indeed be bonded to the outside of the pipe if a decent solvent bond is made. Can anyone clear up this point? 
> Cheers

  See the web site, it claims the plastic used has an antibacterial component, not sure is available in PVC but is in Phenolic Plastics. see                 The Wondercap Company
 And Sikaflex 11FC sticks to this very eell. 
Good luck and fair winds.  :Smilie:

----------


## Watters

> Hi, 
> I'd be greatly surprised if the puddle flange was not made of PVC anyway since that is what it is meant to be bonded to in the standard case. 
> Cheers

  The Wondercap drainage system is manufactured from ABS and Recycled Polypropylene.

----------


## Watters

> And Sikaflex 11FC sticks to this very well.

  Unfortunately, the PDS (Product Data Sheet) for Sikaflex 11fc says that Sikaflex 11FC will not adhere to polyethylene, polypropylene, polybutylene. 
A Google search on Wondercap mentioned both ABS and recycled polypropylene in the Wondercap puddle flange kit.
However, the Wondercap website seems to mainly talk about it being "manufactured from non-stain polypropylene":  The Wondercap

----------


## GeoffW1

I'm now more confused. Phenolic resin was commonly known as bakelite, or thermoset. A good adhesive for that is epoxy resin. 
Cheers

----------

